# Is this frederique-constant FC-705N4S6B2 Fake or Not



## Dheeraj Gaba (Mar 5, 2016)

Is this Fake or not? This model sells every for $2200 plus but this was listed from same seller on ebay for 2100 and my offer of $1400 was accepted.

I am confused with Model#FC-705N4S6B2. Is Model#FC-705N4S6B2 Same As FC-705N4S6B?

Link Below
Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Mens Watch FC 705N4S6B2 Retail $3 795 | eBay
https://worldofluxuryus.com/watches...im-line/fc-705n4s6b2-frederique-constant.html


----------



## Dheeraj Gaba (Mar 5, 2016)

please anyone reply


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

You don't have a picture of the movement, so I can't tell for sure, but the dial, crown, and bracelet look fine. Keep in mind that FC is heavily discounted regularly, with it being up to 70%+ off on Amazon. It doesn't surprise me that your low offer was accepted.


----------



## Dheeraj Gaba (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks. On amazon and Jomashop its selling for 2400 and 2300
http://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Co...F8&qid=1459199379&sr=8-1&keywords=FC-705N4S6B
Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Navy Blue Dial Steel Men's Watch FC-705N4S6B - Slim Line - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, it is for now. Discounts fluctuate. I admittedly don't know the sale history of this model, but I can at least tell you it's not unlikely that it's dipped in the past. Your seller might have grabbed it for real cheap and is content with making a few hundred on it.


----------



## KazeKei (Jan 11, 2012)

Seller stated its 42mm. 
I have yet to see any replica of FC so I think it's a genuine piece. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## wookyoftheyear (Feb 18, 2016)

I was eyeballing this, but I don't have the scratch at the time. The photographs look good, the seller looks pretty reputable (being based in the US helps credibility). There are two negative reviews, one which states the item is from the Ukraine so is likely a fake. Not sure I'd lend much credence.

If you're concerned, you can still ask for detailed pictures, particularly the movement. I'm not sure if it's too late in the offer process to start asking these questions, but it's worth checking. If anything feels wrong, you can back out.


----------



## Dheeraj Gaba (Mar 5, 2016)

there are 10 pictures in link below. So is this price ($1300) really low or its a regular/normal price
Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Mens Watch FC 705N4S6B2 Retail $3 795 | eBay


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

The overwhelming likelihood is that the watch is just fine.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

wookyoftheyear said:


> I was eyeballing this, but I don't have the scratch at the time. The photographs look good, the seller looks pretty reputable (being based in the US helps credibility). There are two negative reviews, one which states the item is from the Ukraine so is likely a fake. Not sure I'd lend much credence.
> 
> If you're concerned, you can still ask for detailed pictures, particularly the movement. I'm not sure if it's too late in the offer process to start asking these questions, but it's worth checking. If anything feels wrong, you can back out.


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks authentic to me and the seller seems to have plenty of good feedback. In any case you can take it to AD after you receive it.


----------



## wookyoftheyear (Feb 18, 2016)

mpalmer said:


> Welcome to the forums!


 Cheers, been a lurker for a couple months. Since I saw this (set up an ebay alert for this watch specifically), thought I'd share my 2 cents


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

This appears to be a genuine FC-705 Moonphase. It's pretty tough to fake the in-house movement. The B2 designation in the model number is because this model has a wide-link oyster style bracelet instead of the 7-link brick-style bracelet that my "B" model has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

